# aunt flow is here again.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

everyone i am totally fed up i was so close to going a month without seeing   but she arrived this morning i was really poisitive that i may be pregnant but i was wrong   i just feel now that its never gonna happen to us. i just want a baby of my own to love is that so wrong. it just make me so   that we have to go through this every month. sorry to go on   to everyone love nicky and jeff xx.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

so sorry to hear   arrived this morning i know how you feel its so frustrating every month   
of course wanting a baby of your own is not wrong (dont think that) 

and as for going on you go on as much as you like thats what we are here for   

take care sending you  

Tracey


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

julie and tracey thanks for your sweet messages they really help on bad days like today. I have had 6 cycles of chlomid starting last october but no luck. we are waiting for iui with the nhs but 12 month waiting list seems forever so we are having one private we go for our 1st consultation on 3rd may will keep u posted. thanks again to you and everyone for your comments and support  love nicky   xx.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Nicky, Sorry you are feeling down 2day , we all know how hard it is each and every month  but with the support of each other it makes it that little bit easier!! 
Good Luck on your 1st consultation, it will be here before you know it and you may get your nhs funding quicker than 12 months, i did. I was told we would have to wait for 12-18 months and then last week i asked for a total balance and they said i owed nothing because we had got funding  so... hang on in there!!
   

Anyway, hope you feel better soon, 
Lots of love and luck to you,
Britta xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

britta thanks very much for that you  are all so nice and very supportive  . i am very nervous about going on my first consultion but i guess it will all be worth it in the end. i dont know if i read your message right but did you have an iui test today how did you get on        love nicky xx.


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

I had my first insemination 2day, it went fine thanx and i find out if it has worked in 2 weeks . Thanks for the good luck, 
Dont be nervous, you'll be fine!! 
Love Britta xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

ah bless you britta i shall keep my fingers crossed for you     . how are both feeling i bet these 2 weeks are gonna seem like forever we shall be thinking of you both      take care love nicky xx.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Nicky

Keep your chin up sweetie!  I know its hard but you'll get there in the end.

Dont EVER think that its wrong to want your own child.....instead think its SOOOO right to want your own child  

Sending you lots of   

Luv and 
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Nicky and Jeff,
Sorry to hear that things haven't worked out for you this month and you are feeling down.  There are so many lovely people that I have spoken to on this site who are all going through the same thoughts and feelings that you are - we all long for a child which is why we put ourselves through this emotional journey each month -  you are not alone. I know it is hard to be positive sometimes, but there are success stories on the threads on this site, so the treatments do work and one day it could just as easily be you telling everyone that it worked for you.

Good luck with your appointment on 3rd May

Britta - good luck with 2ww.

Jules


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi nicky
sorry AF crashed the party...it's a total drag!

If you are happy using the stims, a medicated cycle or two could make a difference for you.

I've had IUI. It doesn't hurt at all! I didn't use drugs though as I produce large follies of my own [22mm] and my endo lining grows to over 9mm in thickness.

You should be entitled to one IUI on the NHS. Have you asked about this?

Love peaches xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

sweetpea , jules and peaches thank you so much for your lovely replies you are so supportive which makes the ones that feel a  feel alot better in themselves. its really nice that we can all talk to each other and give each other advice if we need to. i dont know if any of you are the same but some months i am ok but others i am at my lowest like yesterday where i could  buckets and feel that it will never happen. thanks to you all sorry to go on love nicky        and   to you all xx.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Petdowe

just a quickie to see how u are feeling today, sending you  

you   as much as you need to it will do you could to let it all out

Take care hun


tracey


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

peaches you were asking if i had asked about iui on the nhs,they put us on the list oct 25th 05 my consultant said it would be up to 8 months wait,i rang the fertility clinic up in march 06 just see how far we are on list they said it has gone up to the most 12 months wait. so we thought while we are waiting we would try one private. nhs said that wouldnt be a problem if we did that while we were waiting cause we would get 6 goes with nhs. when i was on clomid they gave me a scan i had 2 very good sized follies the 1st was 24mm and the 2nd was 22mm and my lining was 10mm so it all seemed good. i guess your the same we cant understand why nothing has happened yet cause our consultant said we fit under the unexplained fertility. anyway sorry to go on how many iui test have you had. keep in touch        bor now love nicky xx.


----------

